# Some opinions on these girls names...



## Mrs.Steer

We have found out that we are expecting a girl (well they said 90% certain)
I have been having a think of some names and would ideally like to have a choice of 3 to choose between after she is born.

I wanted a different name that wasn't too weird or chavy. 
I wanted a Welsh name either as 1st or middle name (one that I have not come across in other people I know and that was easy to pronounce properly by non-Welsh speakers)
I wanted the name to have a meaning that had some relevance

So I like these with the surname Steer:-

1) Tesni Brooke
Tesni is welsh for "warmth from the sun" the baby is due early June
I am open to other one syllable middle name options for this name though

2) Tala Ffion
Tala is native american for a form of wolf (we have a husky dog). and Ffion is welsh name meaning rose

What do you think? Please alert me to any possible negative points to the names that may have passed me by. Any ideas on a potential 3rd name?


----------



## bronwynr

I like them! Tesni is very pretty. 

How do you pronounce Ffion? (Fee-own?).

I vote for Tesni Ffion Steer :)


----------



## Mrs.Steer

Ffion pronounced 'fee' 'on'
Although Tesni can have any English one syllable middle name as Tesni itself is the Welsh name
Thanks ..keep em coming


----------



## saara24

Sorry - both of those open your baby up to my pet-hate - mummy or daddy choosing names they like rather than ones that will be good for the baby.

Tesni? Tala? Ffion? Please, please, please, tell me you are kidding and you are not actually seriusly considering lumbering your baby with any of these names. I have grown up with a non-traditional spelling (Saara, rather than Sarah) and trust me, I would have given anything at school age to have a 'normal' name. And mine was only a different spelling to a very tradional name in my own country - I hate to think what it'd be like for a child called 'Ffion' or 'Tala'. I know I certainly would not touch a name such as that with a barge-pole. I think to do so is tantamount to child-abuse.


----------



## Amygdala

saara24 said:


> Sorry - both of those open your baby up to my pet-hate - mummy or daddy choosing names they like rather than ones that will be good for the baby.
> 
> Tesni? Tala? Ffion? Please, please, please, tell me you are kidding and you are not actually seriusly considering lumbering your baby with any of these names. I have grown up with a non-traditional spelling (Saara, rather than Sarah) and trust me, I would have given anything at school age to have a 'normal' name. And mine was only a different spelling to a very tradional name in my own country - I hate to think what it'd be like for a child called 'Ffion' or 'Tala'. I know I certainly would not touch a name such as that with a barge-pole. I think to do so is tantamount to child-abuse.

I'm sorry but I think you're being quite rude here. The names she's chosen are not tantamount to child-abuse. It's not like she's proposing to call the kid sh*t-head! And Ffion isn't that uncommon I think you'll find (I personally know two, one my age and one in her late 40s and they both wear it beautifully).
I'm sorry you had such a bad time with your name. But that doesn't automatically mean that every other child with an unusual name will have the same experience. Or that calling your child something common is an insurance against heartache. I know a David for example who used to be really upset about his name as a child because there were always 35 other Davids around. 
You're entitled to your opinion and to call your child whatever you think is best for them. But please remember that opinions on names are highly subjective and also that it's quite a sensitive topic for people as it's one of the first decisions they make for their new baby. You can say what you think but I think it'd be nice if you took a little more care not to upset people.


----------



## Amygdala

Back to your question Mrs Steer. I really like Tesni and Ffion. Tala I think is cute but I can't imagine a grown woman called Tala. I don't mind Brooke but it's not really my cup of tea.
Any reason why you specifically want one sillable after Tesni? 
How about:
Tesni Rose Steer
Tesni Elisa Steer
Ffion Tesni Steer
Tesni Ffion Steer
Qwendolyn Tesni Steer (Qwen)
Tesni Fiona Steer
Fiona Tesni Steer


----------



## Terrilea

I think the name Tala is gorgeous xx


----------



## Terrilea

Amygdala said:


> saara24 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry - both of those open your baby up to my pet-hate - mummy or daddy choosing names they like rather than ones that will be good for the baby.
> 
> Tesni? Tala? Ffion? Please, please, please, tell me you are kidding and you are not actually seriusly considering lumbering your baby with any of these names. I have grown up with a non-traditional spelling (Saara, rather than Sarah) and trust me, I would have given anything at school age to have a 'normal' name. And mine was only a different spelling to a very tradional name in my own country - I hate to think what it'd be like for a child called 'Ffion' or 'Tala'. I know I certainly would not touch a name such as that with a barge-pole. I think to do so is tantamount to child-abuse.
> 
> I'm sorry but I think you're being quite rude here. The names she's chosen are not tantamount to child-abuse. It's not like she's proposing to call the kid sh*t-head! And Ffion isn't that uncommon I think you'll find (I personally know two, one my age and one in her late 40s and they both wear it beautifully).
> I'm sorry you had such a bad time with your name. But that doesn't automatically mean that every other child with an unusual name will have the same experience. Or that calling your child something common is an insurance against heartache. I know a David for example who used to be really upset about his name as a child because there were always 35 other Davids around.
> You're entitled to your opinion and to call your child whatever you think is best for them. But please remember that opinions on names are highly subjective and also that it's quite a sensitive topic for people as it's one of the first decisions they make for their new baby. You can say what you think but I think it'd be nice if you took a little more care not to upset people.Click to expand...

My name was always abit of a problem as people never know how to pronounce it (it's pronounced terri - lee) but i wouldn't change it i love having an unusual name, i'm 21 and i've never met anyone with my name and i like the fact there's only ever been one of me to all the people i know. I'm always complimented on my name xx


----------



## 123Deirdre

I really like Tesni

And Amygdala - i was thinking the exact same thing! im glad you new how to put it into words


----------



## Martz

I love Tala, think thats a lovely name.

Not sure about Tesni if im honest but thats just my opinion!

I also know a couple of girls called Ffion and thin it suits them, I wouldnt have said it was a particularly way out or unusual name or unusual spelling?!?!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Terrilea said:


> Amygdala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saara24 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry - both of those open your baby up to my pet-hate - mummy or daddy choosing names they like rather than ones that will be good for the baby.
> 
> Tesni? Tala? Ffion? Please, please, please, tell me you are kidding and you are not actually seriusly considering lumbering your baby with any of these names. I have grown up with a non-traditional spelling (Saara, rather than Sarah) and trust me, I would have given anything at school age to have a 'normal' name. And mine was only a different spelling to a very tradional name in my own country - I hate to think what it'd be like for a child called 'Ffion' or 'Tala'. I know I certainly would not touch a name such as that with a barge-pole. I think to do so is tantamount to child-abuse.
> 
> I'm sorry but I think you're being quite rude here. The names she's chosen are not tantamount to child-abuse. It's not like she's proposing to call the kid sh*t-head! And Ffion isn't that uncommon I think you'll find (I personally know two, one my age and one in her late 40s and they both wear it beautifully).
> I'm sorry you had such a bad time with your name. But that doesn't automatically mean that every other child with an unusual name will have the same experience. Or that calling your child something common is an insurance against heartache. I know a David for example who used to be really upset about his name as a child because there were always 35 other Davids around.
> You're entitled to your opinion and to call your child whatever you think is best for them. But please remember that opinions on names are highly subjective and also that it's quite a sensitive topic for people as it's one of the first decisions they make for their new baby. You can say what you think but I think it'd be nice if you took a little more care not to upset people.Click to expand...
> 
> My name was always abit of a problem as people never know how to pronounce it (it's pronounced terri - lee) but i wouldn't change it i love having an unusual name, i'm 21 and i've never met anyone with my name and i like the fact there's only ever been one of me to all the people i know. I'm always complimented on my name xxClick to expand...

That's true! I only know one terrilea over here. I like that it's more original :)


----------



## Rachiebaby24

saara24 said:


> Sorry - both of those open your baby up to my pet-hate - mummy or daddy choosing names they like rather than ones that will be good for the baby.
> 
> Tesni? Tala? Ffion? Please, please, please, tell me you are kidding and you are not actually seriusly considering lumbering your baby with any of these names. I have grown up with a non-traditional spelling (Saara, rather than Sarah) and trust me, I would have given anything at school age to have a 'normal' name. And mine was only a different spelling to a very tradional name in my own country - I hate to think what it'd be like for a child called 'Ffion' or 'Tala'. I know I certainly would not touch a name such as that with a barge-pole. I think to do so is tantamount to child-abuse.

How rude!!!!! I actually think Sarah is quite BORING and over common but seeing as you can quite clearly be so rude to someone over their choice of name i will be rude about yours! Bloody hell.....you just had to give an opinion. Not be nasty. CHILD ABUSE? That is so offensive to people having gone through child abuse.


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Anyway back to the OP's question......

Tala isnt my cup of Tea but I LOVE Tesni!!!! Really different!


----------



## embo216

saara24 said:


> Sorry - both of those open your baby up to my pet-hate - mummy or daddy choosing names they like rather than ones that will be good for the baby.
> 
> Tesni? Tala? Ffion? Please, please, please, tell me you are kidding and you are not actually seriusly considering lumbering your baby with any of these names. I have grown up with a non-traditional spelling (Saara, rather than Sarah) and trust me, I would have given anything at school age to have a 'normal' name. And mine was only a different spelling to a very tradional name in my own country - I hate to think what it'd be like for a child called 'Ffion' or 'Tala'. I know I certainly would not touch a name such as that with a barge-pole. I think to do so is tantamount to child-abuse.


I can't believe you actually just said that. Child abuse:nope:


----------



## Serene123

:shock: RUDE!

I love the name Ffion x


----------



## alice&bump

saara24 said:


> Sorry - both of those open your baby up to my pet-hate - mummy or daddy choosing names they like rather than ones that will be good for the baby.
> 
> Tesni? Tala? Ffion? Please, please, please, tell me you are kidding and you are not actually seriusly considering lumbering your baby with any of these names. I have grown up with a non-traditional spelling (Saara, rather than Sarah) and trust me, I would have given anything at school age to have a 'normal' name. And mine was only a different spelling to a very tradional name in my own country - I hate to think what it'd be like for a child called 'Ffion' or 'Tala'. I know I certainly would not touch a name such as that with a barge-pole. I think to do so is tantamount to child-abuse.


i'm sorry WHAT?! the OP is from wales, they are welsh names. what the hell is wrong with calling a child a traditional name from your own country?!

heaven forbid your parents had called you something lik heather or eilidh.


----------



## alice&bump

oh and i love tesni ffion. just to mix it up a bit :)


----------



## Jo

saara24 said:


> Sorry - both of those open your baby up to my pet-hate - mummy or daddy choosing names they like rather than ones that will be good for the baby.
> 
> Tesni? Tala? Ffion? Please, please, please, tell me you are kidding and you are not actually seriusly considering lumbering your baby with any of these names. I have grown up with a non-traditional spelling (Saara, rather than Sarah) and trust me, I would have given anything at school age to have a 'normal' name. And mine was only a different spelling to a very tradional name in my own country - I hate to think what it'd be like for a child called 'Ffion' or 'Tala'. I know I certainly would not touch a name such as that with a barge-pole. I think to do so is tantamount to child-abuse.

 Sorry but I think this is a very rude post, ok you may not like the names but was there any need for that?
These names are traditional welsh names.
Child abuse? give me a break!!
Also we do have a meber with the name Ffion and I think it is lovely


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

saara24 said:


> Sorry - both of those open your baby up to my pet-hate - mummy or daddy choosing names they like rather than ones that will be good for the baby.
> 
> Tesni? Tala? Ffion? Please, please, please, tell me you are kidding and you are not actually seriusly considering lumbering your baby with any of these names. I have grown up with a non-traditional spelling (Saara, rather than Sarah) and trust me, I would have given anything at school age to have a 'normal' name. And mine was only a different spelling to a very tradional name in my own country - I hate to think what it'd be like for a child called 'Ffion' or 'Tala'. I know I certainly would not touch a name such as that with a barge-pole. I think to do so is tantamount to child-abuse.

Can't believe you actually just said that :shock:


----------



## NickyT75

saara24 said:


> Sorry - both of those open your baby up to my pet-hate - mummy or daddy choosing names they like rather than ones that will be good for the baby.
> 
> Tesni? Tala? Ffion? Please, please, please, tell me you are kidding and you are not actually seriusly considering lumbering your baby with any of these names. I have grown up with a non-traditional spelling (Saara, rather than Sarah) and trust me, I would have given anything at school age to have a 'normal' name. And mine was only a different spelling to a very tradional name in my own country - I hate to think what it'd be like for a child called 'Ffion' or 'Tala'. I know I certainly would not touch a name such as that with a barge-pole. I think to do so is tantamount to child-abuse.

:shock: child abuse?? are you serious??

I think the traditional welsh names are a lovely idea as they mean something special and although you are entitled to your opinion in that you dont like them... there was absolutely NO need to be so rude to the OP


----------



## Wobbles

saara24 said:


> Sorry - both of those open your baby up to my pet-hate - mummy or daddy choosing names they like rather than ones that will be good for the baby.
> 
> Tesni? Tala? Ffion? Please, please, please, tell me you are kidding and you are not actually seriusly considering lumbering your baby with any of these names. I have grown up with a non-traditional spelling (Saara, rather than Sarah) and trust me, I would have given anything at school age to have a 'normal' name. And mine was only a different spelling to a very tradional name in my own country - I hate to think what it'd be like for a child called 'Ffion' or 'Tala'. I know I certainly would not touch a name such as that with a barge-pole. I think to do so is tantamount to child-abuse.

Not sure if the other names are welsh but Ffion I'm very sure is a welsh traditional name since my friends name LO is called Ffion and a member here then of course OP is Welsh. Who are you to say its not normal either way? 

You clearly have no idea what child abuse is since you freely throw the words around :growlmad:

Keeping your mouth shut in the future may be best rather than shooting your mouth off with garbage. Silly girl!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

saara24 said:


> Sorry - both of those open your baby up to my pet-hate - mummy or daddy choosing names they like rather than ones that will be good for the baby.
> 
> Tesni? Tala? Ffion? Please, please, please, tell me you are kidding and you are not actually seriusly considering lumbering your baby with any of these names. I have grown up with a non-traditional spelling (Saara, rather than Sarah) and trust me, I would have given anything at school age to have a 'normal' name. And mine was only a different spelling to a very tradional name in my own country - I hate to think what it'd be like for a child called 'Ffion' or 'Tala'. I know I certainly would not touch a name such as that with a barge-pole. I think to do so is tantamount to child-abuse.

Wow. What a bitch..


----------



## AP

saara24 said:


> Sorry - both of those open your baby up to my pet-hate - mummy or daddy choosing names they like rather than ones that will be good for the baby.
> 
> Tesni? Tala? Ffion? Please, please, please, tell me you are kidding and you are not actually seriusly considering lumbering your baby with any of these names. I have grown up with a non-traditional spelling (Saara, rather than Sarah) and trust me, I would have given anything at school age to have a 'normal' name. And mine was only a different spelling to a very tradional name in my own country - I hate to think what it'd be like for a child called 'Ffion' or 'Tala'. I know I certainly would not touch a name such as that with a barge-pole. I think to do so is tantamount to child-abuse.

:rofl:

I think you need to see someone about this, yknow?


OP- I like your names!


----------



## starbucks101

saara24 said:


> Sorry - both of those open your baby up to my pet-hate - mummy or daddy choosing names they like rather than ones that will be good for the baby.
> 
> Tesni? Tala? Ffion? Please, please, please, tell me you are kidding and you are not actually seriusly considering lumbering your baby with any of these names. I have grown up with a non-traditional spelling (Saara, rather than Sarah) and trust me, I would have given anything at school age to have a 'normal' name. And mine was only a different spelling to a very tradional name in my own country - I hate to think what it'd be like for a child called 'Ffion' or 'Tala'. I know I certainly would not touch a name such as that with a barge-pole. I think to do so is tantamount to child-abuse.

:dohh: Bloody Hell...

Tantamount to child abuse... WTF is wrong with you? What on this earth give you the right to throw things like that around to others, Your lucky im not a Mod because if you said something this rude to another member on my site you would be off it in a second. 

OP, I happen to think all 3 of those names are lovely! especially Tensi!


----------



## Mrs.Steer

Thank you everyone for sticking up for me!! Only just got back on here after writing orginal post. I really didn't mean to start a heated debate!!

As for the responses from lesser ignorant members, thanks for your opinions glad the names are generally liked. Tala and Tesni seem to be spilt down the middle. I am planning to take them both through til the end and decide then. See what fits the child best. Although I am leaning slightly more towrds Tesni at the moment. I had wanted to take another possibility through too, but have seen a suggestion on another post I might steal - Starla.

No special reason for the one syllable middle name just that I think it flows better when the 1st name and middle name have different number of syllables - bit OCD like that!! I was thinking of Jay. My husband is called Jason but I call him Jay, is it too masculine do you think, or just a silly idea? Tesni Jay?


----------



## starbucks101

Opps just realised I spelt Tesni wrong, I like Tesni Jay, I also like that as a double barrelled first name Tesni-Jay I think thats very pretty!


----------



## Wobbles

Oh I'll let you off starting a heated debate :rofl:

Shes been deactivated now - I seen 3 things in a row from her that wasn't acceptable and that was that :thumbup:


----------



## Tezzy

Wobbles said:


> saara24 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry - both of those open your baby up to my pet-hate - mummy or daddy choosing names they like rather than ones that will be good for the baby.
> 
> Tesni? Tala? Ffion? Please, please, please, tell me you are kidding and you are not actually seriusly considering lumbering your baby with any of these names. I have grown up with a non-traditional spelling (Saara, rather than Sarah) and trust me, I would have given anything at school age to have a 'normal' name. And mine was only a different spelling to a very tradional name in my own country - I hate to think what it'd be like for a child called 'Ffion' or 'Tala'. I know I certainly would not touch a name such as that with a barge-pole. I think to do so is tantamount to child-abuse.
> 
> Not sure if the other names are welsh but Ffion I'm very sure is a welsh traditional name since my friends name LO is called Ffion and a member here then of course OP is Welsh. Who are you to say its not normal either way?
> 
> You clearly have no idea what child abuse is since you freely throw the words around :growlmad:
> 
> Keeping your mouth shut in the future may be best rather than shooting your mouth off with garbage. Silly girl!Click to expand...

im SPEACHLESS!!

Wobs you told me to hold my breath and count to 10... and i can see why!! (and no i didnt!)

my daughters name is Ffion, and I am the friend who Wobs is talking about in her post. it is a traditional WELSH name, in English it is Fiona.. in welsh (yes that is a country and yes we have our own language) it is Ffion. It isnt a non-traditionally spelt name AT ALL in fact its the opposite!!!!!

I LOVE my daughters name, it shows our Welsh heritidge and I am hoping it will install in her a sense of pride and will hopefully help carry on the traditions of being welsh when she has her own family one day.

Im appalled by your post i really am and it just shows your lack of tact and knowledge of traditional names.

BUHBYE!!


----------



## Tezzy

child abuse....

ok... still angry!


----------



## Mrs.Steer

Love it - your daughter is called Ffion and your avatar name Tezzy would be a shortened version of Tesni.... I think they're meant to be..


----------



## Tezzy

to the origional poster..

i think Ffion is a lovely name, as long as you tell people how to say it the once they are totally fine :D but then thats the same with most welsh names!!! let me know what name you decide on!!

:hug:


----------



## teal

I'm loving your name choices - especially Tesni :)
Someone I work with has a daughter called Ffion. I think it's a really nice name xx


----------



## Tezzy

Mrs.Steer said:



> Love it - your daughter is called Ffion and your avatar name Tezzy would be a shortened version of Tesni.... I think they're meant to be..

:D :happydance:

personally i think it sounds lovely!!


----------



## Tezzy

another nice welsh name if your baby is born in June (as Ffion was funnily enough) is Haf - welsh for Summer. Ffion was origionally going to be Ffion Haf but in the end we decided on Ffion Lowri (said low-ree not l-hour-ee)


----------



## teal

Tezzy - Ffion Lowri is a beautiful name xx


----------



## Tezzy

teal said:


> Tezzy - Ffion Lowri is a beautiful name xx


:cloud9: thankyou xx


----------



## Wobbles

Because Im not welsh I thought wow shes barmy when you announced but in a sense of I wasn't sure on the name or familular with it *but *I was pronouncing it wrong haha over time it grew on me erm mainly because I started pronoucing it right :blush: I use to say "fiff e on" instead of "fee-on" :blush: Not that Ive ever admitted that to you until now LOL!!


----------



## Tezzy

oh i knew you said fif e on!!!!! im sure you told me after a few vodkas one night :rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

Oh did I :rofl: I don't feel so bad for the confession then HAHA!! SC use to correct me all the time!


----------



## Tezzy

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lollylou1

i love the name Ffion but i also like tesni too so i would put that first and second name either way around but thats me good luck decided!

OT what an ignorant cow she was for saying all that!!!

Lou
xxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

saara24 said:


> Sorry - both of those open your baby up to my pet-hate - mummy or daddy choosing names they like rather than ones that will be good for the baby.
> 
> Tesni? Tala? Ffion? Please, please, please, tell me you are kidding and you are not actually seriusly considering lumbering your baby with any of these names. I have grown up with a non-traditional spelling (Saara, rather than Sarah) and trust me, I would have given anything at school age to have a 'normal' name. And mine was only a different spelling to a very tradional name in my own country - I hate to think what it'd be like for a child called 'Ffion' or 'Tala'. I know I certainly would not touch a name such as that with a barge-pole. I think to do so is tantamount to child-abuse.

Do you realise Ffion is a very popular, traditional Welsh name? The equivalent of calling your child Siobhan if Irish. 

I've had a look at some of your posts in the names forum and you comes across as very narrow-minded and pretty uneducated about where names come from. 

Someone calling their child a popular name is now child-abuse? :lol: Oh dear, better lock up all the Mums of Alasdairs, Craigs, Graemes, Siobhans and Mhairis and prosecute them!


----------



## 123Deirdre

Saara has deffinately got some problems. ive read some of her previous posts - she doesnt plan for any of her children to be slightly individual. Pretty sad really.
Ive grown up with the name Deirdre and constantly having it spelt wrong as Deidre (on everything!) has been slightly frustrating but im so so so used to it now that it really doesnt bother me. Also with the name Deirdre and only being quite young, ive never met another Deirdre.
I happen to now LOVE my name and i'd never be upset with my parents for naming me like they did because in a way it has allowed me to be a little individual.

ok now im done lol
im glad that Saara has been deactivated she had no right being so cruel. When it comes to name choice we should not listen to people like Saara!


----------



## Tezzy

still cant get over it lol


better lock me up and throw away the key!


----------



## Serene123

She definately has issues.

I love the name Ffion, but at first I did say it "fiff-e-on" and if I'm honest even now to type it I say it in my head like that :rofl: but I know it's fee-on x


----------



## JadeyB

Mrs.Steer said:


> We have found out that we are expecting a girl (well they said 90% certain)
> I have been having a think of some names and would ideally like to have a choice of 3 to choose between after she is born.
> 
> I wanted a different name that wasn't too weird or chavy.
> I wanted a Welsh name either as 1st or middle name (one that I have not come across in other people I know and that was easy to pronounce properly by non-Welsh speakers)
> I wanted the name to have a meaning that had some relevance
> 
> So I like these with the surname Steer:-
> 
> 1) Tesni Brooke
> Tesni is welsh for "warmth from the sun" the baby is due early June
> I am open to other one syllable middle name options for this name though
> 
> 2) Tala Ffion
> Tala is native american for a form of wolf (we have a husky dog). and Ffion is welsh name meaning rose
> 
> What do you think? Please alert me to any possible negative points to the names that may have passed me by. Any ideas on a potential 3rd name?

All I can say is WOW, not sure I've ever read anything so rude!!

Anyway - I think the meaning of Tesni is beautiful and I like the way it looks, I am not sure how it is pronounced though. Is it just as you think it would be??

I love Tesni Brooke, but how about Tesni Ffion (I think someone else may have suggested this) I think it is a lovely name - especially as both names have such a lovely meaning.

xxx


----------



## Tezzy

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> She definately has issues.
> 
> I love the name Ffion, but at first I did say it "fiff-e-on" and if I'm honest even now to type it I say it in my head like that :rofl: but I know it's fee-on x

:dohh: hahaha


----------



## polo_princess

How comes everyone thought it was fiffi -on and not fee- on, i thought the general rule of the thumb is that if a name begins with two of the same letter you only pronounce it once? like Aaron is stil A-ron?

Or am i the only know who's heard that rule? :rofl:


----------



## JadeyB

polo_princess said:


> How comes everyone thought it was fiffi -on and not fee- on, i thought the general rule of the thumb is that if a name begins with two of the same letter you only pronounce it once? like Aaron is stil A-ron?
> 
> Or am i the only know who's heard that rule? :rofl:

Good point - lol!!! I'll have to remember that one.

I would have definitely pronounced it wrong had someone not told me earlier on!! :rofl:

xx


----------



## Tezzy

thats not exactly true PP (in welsh anyway)... for example double LL isnt pronouced L is pronounced in a weird way. Put your tongue in the position for "l" then blow out!!


----------



## polo_princess

Eww that made my tounge itch Tezy :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Tezzy

:rofl: i have images of you trying to do it :rofl:


----------



## krwh

i like tesni a lot actually...ive never heard that name before but i do like it...i don't know if i like tala though. ffion is an interesting name, i kind of like that one.


----------



## SuzyQuzy

Alisa Rose
Alisa Marie
Alisa Ffion Rose( I really like this name)
which ever name you choose good luck and have a blessed delivery


----------



## Rachiebaby24

i actually REALLY like Tesni.......never heard of it before.....might even suggest it to my OH (obviously if thats ok Mrs Steer)....the more i read this thread the more i like it! 

Im supposed to have a tiny bit of welsh in me as it goes but my sperm donor is a compulsive liar so not sure how true that is!!


----------



## alice&bump

i think jay is lovely as a middle name - my ex's best friend was called jay, he died last year and his brother gave his daughter jay as a middle name in memory of him!


----------



## Rachiebaby24

i like jay as a middle name too....i like when girls have tradtionally boys names....


----------



## caz81

i love Tesni-unusual & beautiful xx


----------



## Jo

Sorry OP, when I came in to give a telling off I didn't respond
I really do like Tesni, very unusual and pretty.
I do like Ffion as well, wasn't sure when I first read it/said it but it really suits our Tezzy's Ffion, btw I've alway said it the right way :smug:

Tezzy in welsh are the L's said like you have a cold and need to cough? :lol:


----------



## Tezzy

Jo said:


> Sorry OP, when I came in to give a telling off I didn't respond
> I really do like Tesni, very unusual and pretty.
> I do like Ffion as well, wasn't sure when I first read it/said it but it really suits our Tezzy's Ffion, btw I've alway said it the right way :smug:
> 
> Tezzy in welsh are the L's said like you have a cold and need to cough? :lol:

like you need to cough :wacko: nooo pmsl!! :haha:

ill try to find a video on youtube or something to show you :rofl:


----------



## Tezzy

'Ll' is similar to 'th', but with the tongue further back

thats the only way i can explain it :S


----------



## Jo

Tezzy said:


> 'Ll' is similar to 'th', but with the tongue further back
> 
> thats the only way i can explain it :S

Ok ok I meant it kinda sounds phlemy :sick:
thats the only way I can describe it, good job house to myself i must look/sound like a right div say Ll over and over the welsh way :rofl:


----------



## Tezzy

no its not from the throat (like your hocking up phlegm?) the sound comes from your breath passing your tongue which is pressed against your teeth!

i may just make a video and bloody upload it as i cant find one on youtube!! :rofl:


----------



## Las78

I love the name Tesni Brooke Steer, it is so unique and really pretty. I like unusual names too, you don't want to end up with your child being called the same as 10 others in their class plus when they are older an unusual name will spark many conversations and make them stand out from the crowd.


----------



## Mrs.Steer

This thread has made me giggle!!! Love all your responses, it has made me more confident sticking with them. Feel free to steal Tesni if you wish, and it is pronounced as you think it would be but the 's' tends to make more of a 'z' sound when said.

Tala was the name both me and FOB saw and like, Tesni is one I saw, so the 3rd name is going to be chosen by FOB. We will then pick the one that feels right when its born (secretly hoping for Tesni at the moment with either Brooke or Jay as a middle name) Maybe suggesting my hubbys first name as the middle name might be the clincher in going for it haha.


----------



## RubyRainbows

I really like Tesni Brooke! Very pretty!

Tala is pretty too... although i think i prefer the slight variation: Talia 

Talia: Greek for "blooming" (works well for a June baby!) or Hebrew for "God's dew"

I like the idea of Jay as a middle name... you can always make it a bit more feminine: Jai, Jae, or even Jaidyn?

Tesni Jaidyn
Tesni Rose
Tesni Kate
Tesni Jade
Tesni Paige
Tesni Elizabeth
Tesni Grace

Some other pretty welsh names: 

Carys -- "love"
Rhiannon -- "queen"


----------



## Freyasmum

Wow. What a thread... Controversy, phlegm, it's got the lot!! :haha:

I really like Tesni (although now that I write that it reminds me a bit of Chesney) and have always liked Ffion.

Tala I'm not so sure on. Maybe because I know a little boy with that name (although it's a Tokelauan name, not Native American).


----------



## redrobyn

[/QUOTE]

All I can say is WOW, not sure I've ever read anything so rude!!

Anyway - I think the meaning of Tesni is beautiful and I like the way it looks, I am not sure how it is pronounced though. Is it just as you think it would be??

I love Tesni Brooke, but how about Tesni Ffion (I think someone else may have suggested this) I think it is a lovely name - especially as both names have such a lovely meaning.

xxx[/QUOTE]


My sister's name is Bethan Tesni, but she has always been known to everybody as Tesni. It's a lovely name, and so unusual outside of Wales that we have never met anybody with the same name.

I'll spell it for you how you would say it (that phoneticcy way):

Tezny/Teznee

Hope this helps, it's an amazing name, and i wish my parents had given it to me :)


----------



## glitterbomb

Tesni Brooke - the meaning is beautiful.


----------



## catfromaus

I think Tesni Jay (Or maybe Tesni Jaye) is really pretty. Good luck!

Cat
xxx


----------



## LankyDoodle

saara24 said:


> Sorry - both of those open your baby up to my pet-hate - mummy or daddy choosing names they like rather than ones that will be good for the baby.
> 
> Tesni? Tala? Ffion? Please, please, please, tell me you are kidding and you are not actually seriusly considering lumbering your baby with any of these names. I have grown up with a non-traditional spelling (Saara, rather than Sarah) and trust me, I would have given anything at school age to have a 'normal' name. And mine was only a different spelling to a very tradional name in my own country - I hate to think what it'd be like for a child called 'Ffion' or 'Tala'. I know I certainly would not touch a name such as that with a barge-pole. I think to do so is tantamount to child-abuse.

Actually, Ffion is a traditional Welsh name!


----------

